# I did it again---the 3rd time!! 4th Street Reds!!



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Fellow Gheenoers,

I represented Gheenoe owners pridely (and laughed my ass off!!).  I once again I returned to the 4th street dirt ramp in North St. Pete.  I launched and motored a bit then looked up to see 3 other boats in my favorite spot!!  In true cocky form I slow trolled forward.   By the time I reach my favorite spot on Redfish Avenue, only 1 boat remained. 

I looked the boat over, a very nice NauicStar 22 or 24.  A nice boat with a man, his wife and teen son.  I quickly prepared my hook with half of a blue crab.  I casted it into the exact same spot I caught Reds for the past 3 weeks (right Lone ranger?).  In 3 minutes, I hooked up.  I hooked the first Red (24 inches, seen below).  Cool.  Little Gheenoe 1 fish; big boat 0.  I re-baited with more crab and casted it back into the spot.  While soaking, I casted a rubber glass minnow.  I hooked up again!  Red #2 (24 inch, see below).  Now the people on the big, nice boat are looking and talking.  I took the photo, released the 2nd Red and re-casted the rubber glass minnow again.  I hooked up!  This time a 17 inch trout.  Within 30 minutes I caught  6 fish and kept 1 Red and 2 Trout (17 amd 16 inches).  In about 1.5 hours I caught 10 trout and 2 nice Reds.  I decided to move to find a Snook for an inshore grand slam.

The minute I moved the big, nice boat swooped into my spot---no problem.  I moved up to their spot.  Three cast later with the rubber glass minnow---I hooked up!!  I was loving it.  I was catching fish in their spot.  They were in my spot and I saw one ladyfish caught. ;D ;D

Final score: Little Gheenoe (13 footer with decks) 10+ trout and 2 nice 24 inch reds, I missed a nice Snook when he spit the hook out about 15  seconds after running with it.  I was sick---I missed my Glam Slam. 









The second nice red. I released him.









The first nice red and both the trout over 15 inches. All now in the freezer. 

Joe


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: I did it again---the 3rd time!! 4th Street Red*

Joe, it looks like you do NOT filet your trout. How do you prepare them for eating?

Ron


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: I did it again---the 3rd time!! 4th Street Red*

Nice Joe! Sounds like you had an awesome day.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: I did it again---the 3rd time!! 4th Street Red*

Sweet!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: I did it again---the 3rd time!! 4th Street Red*

My wife is Filipina. She cooks all the fish skin and scale on minus the head or and tail. She stuff the cavity with lemon and other aromatic spices and wraps in tin foil them bakes at 300 degree for 20-60 minutes depending on size. After cooked the skin peels back and you pick the filet off the bone.

When I clean the fish I scrub them good to remove slime etc.

Joe


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: I did it again---the 3rd time!! 4th Street Red*

I thought trout werent in season? ( I kept 3 of em Christmas weekend but Sam said they were out~) are they back in now?



good catchin Joe!



L.R.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: I did it again---the 3rd time!! 4th Street Red*

out nov dec east coast don't know west coast


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: I did it again---the 3rd time!! 4th Street Red*

In the South region out of season for trout is Nov and Dec. Monday was Jan 1 Baby!! We eat the trout now!!

Joe


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: I did it again---the 3rd time!! 4th Street Red*

"Ooops I did it again---the 3rd time!! 4th Street Reds!! "

That sounds like a song hmmm...


1/2 a blue crab who woulda thunk it..


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: I did it again---the 3rd time!! 4th Street Red*

Half a blue crab on a 2/0 hook is like crack for Redfish (or beer for Rob ;D)! I check the stomuch of the reds I have been catching, guess what I found? Blue crab parts.

Joe


----------

